# JBuilder: Applikationen starten



## Guest (1. Jun 2004)

Hi! 
Hab mal eine Frage. Ich benutze den Borland JBuilder und muss damit Applikationen starten. Die 'Quelltexte' dazu habe ich, weiß nur nicht, wie ich die eintragen muss.
Mit Applets hab ich das bereits getan, da ging es. (Neues Projekt; neu: applet)


----------



## DP (1. Jun 2004)

neues projekt > neu > applikation

cu

edit: bullshit, hab deine frage nochmal gelesen 

also du erstellst dir n neues projekt kannst unter menü projekt dateien und packages etc. hinzufügen. danach definierst du in den projekteigenschaften die startklasse, fügst deine notwendigen libaries hinzu, aktualisierst das projekt und kompilierst das ganze.

cu


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jun 2004)

Ins Forum "IDEs und Tools" verschoben.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (2. Jun 2004)

Üblicherweise liegen beim JBuilder die Sourcecodedateien im Unterverzeichnis src des Projektverzeichnisses.
Das kannst du aber auch unter Project->Project Properties im Tab Source einstellen.
Anschließend solltest du deine Klassen im Project Browser sehen können.

Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich deine Frage nicht richtig verstanden haben sollte.


----------

